# Bow cobia towers



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen a center console with a removable bow cobia tower/ladder? I saw one once and it looked pretty cool. Any info or pics would be nice.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Seen a few cuddys with 10 & 12 ft. A frame step ladders on 'em. Does that count?



Sorry, that's just what I love about cobe season. The contraptions & rods that come out of the wood works. It's amazing the lengths we will go to. Just to get a shot @ that big brown bomber!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a 5 ft spotter that we started, but I can't find the finished shots. Ant way it folds off the rear of the poleing platform. I'll keep looking for the other photo's!!:banghead


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

If you find the rest of the pictures please post them. Approximately how expensive is something like this?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Question is ...are you serious about Cobia Fishing?



5ft and one person ain't gonna do shit!



The more eyes you can put up top and the higher you can put them...the better off you are.



This would include a team to switch off. IE: Your eyes get tired and play tricks on you staring at the water looking for the elusive Brown Fish.



We work on 3 people at a time in the Crows Nest and people downstairs to hand beer and sandwiches and change out.





I surely would NOT waste my money building something like the above pix.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *X-Shark (2/8/2010)*Question is ...are you serious about Cobia Fishing?
> 
> 5ft and one person ain't gonna do shit!
> 
> ...


You can use it for sight fishing on the flats and have it double as a some cobia elevation. The boats(flats and bay)that are going to utilize this most likely aren't owned by hardcore cobia fisherman.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (2/8/2010)*Question is ...are you serious about Cobia Fishing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






it all depends on what size boat you have...on my 22' blazer i would get use out of a casting platform/tower like that 12 months out of the year...and would gladly pay to have something that nice...it all depends on what type of boat and the uses you would get out of it


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *X-Shark (2/8/2010)*Question is ...are you serious about Cobia Fishing?
> 
> 5ft and one person ain't gonna do shit!
> 
> ...


I'm sure cost and making use of what you have plays a role in this. He obviously put more eyes "up top" and "higher" as well. I'm sure we allwould love an 80 footer with a ten man 100' toweroke, but you gotta work with what you have. I personally think it is cool and a good way of thinking outside the box.


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (2/8/2010)*Question is ...are you serious about Cobia Fishing?
> 
> 5ft and one person ain't gonna do shit!
> 
> ...


That's about the most a$$shole comment I've ever heard on here!! You are not serious about cobia fishing.

Why waste your time with three people in a crows nest climbing up and down passing sandwiches and beers the whole time?That ain't gonna do jack-shit. What I do is invest about $200,000,000 in a black hawk helicopter that has cobia jigs mounted to rocket launchers. I bring 19people who have trick preventing spotting scopes and stare all day at the same spot on the water while I hover and look for the elusive brownfish. I would surely not waste mymoney on a some piece of crap crows nest equipped boat.

Sorry we're not all up to your brown fish expertise level :looser


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

The above spotter is short because it is on a 22 ft. bay boat for flats stalking. The width is again determined by the beam of the boat. These dimensions will affect the number of people it will accomadate as well as the saftey aspect of putting too much weight in the front of a boat with a deep keel (it'll track like a mutha' on the back side of the swell) all aspects are considered when engineering the structure pictured above. As far as a waste of money it depends if you are trying to give everyone in the boat a shot at spotting the fish. This is what adds to the experiance!!!!:usaflag


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I think that spotter tower is cool as shit and would love to have it on my bass boat when I?m flats fishing. I would also have it adapted to put on top of my center console for cobia; a dual use tower. I believe I?ll be talking to Breeze fabricators about this. I would need to sets of anchor points; one installed on each boat and then just switch the tower between the two.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the Bay boat ladder thread.

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic346000-2-1.aspx

Thanks again Breeze Fabricators.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I couldn't find a picture of it finished anywhere! Thanks for the post. The same thing could be made wider and with a belly band! Also a turnbuckle system for instalition and removal is easy to come up with!!:usaflag


----------

